# Stunning mod for the true collector..



## fbb1964 (25/9/20)

Saw this unusual stunning mod while just browsing today. Not sure if anybody owns one. This one will set you back ZAR 1660 plus small shipping fee. Only 5 have been sold. Link below..

AU $137.94 6%OFF | Cloudworkz Vape Mod 18650 Mech Mods With 25mm Brass Atomizer DIY Ecig RTA RDA Tank
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msCG8Nd

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (25/9/20)

love it !

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## zadiac (25/9/20)

Cannot deliver to South Africa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Stranger (25/9/20)

Stunning

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Wow that is nice! what's $137.94 Australian Dollars in Pounds Sterling about £10? lol just a joke but still i guess £80 which is not expensive for this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (30/9/20)

In the deep space of the bathroom , no one can hear you vape

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

